

StockFlags gives you free real time stock alerts - _matthewpalmer
http://stockflags.org/

======
alloftheabove
Interesting. Where are you getting the stock data from?

~~~
_matthewpalmer
Thanks! Let me know if you have any suggestions. I'm scraping Google's API
currently, which is fine for the major stock exchanges in terms of immediacy,
but lacking for the niche markets. The scraping portion is open sourced too:
<https://github.com/matthewpalmer/stockalert-scraper>

